# How far will your plow throw snow?



## EGalt (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I've got a question for you. If you're plowing snow on the highway at about 60km/h (or 35mph), about how far off the side of the road will your plow throw snow?

I know this probably depends a lot on the type of blade, the angle, the snow conditions, if there's a drop or a hill on the side of the road, etc, but if I could get an idea I would really appreciate it. 

Basically I'm dealing with the ministry of transportation and they're telling me that their plow will throw snow 10 meters off the side of the road (30 feet) at 60km/h, but that seems like a pretty big number.

Any replys would be appreciated. Thanks guys,

Eric


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We were just talking about this today,lol We plow a Lowe's and last year I finally got some rest after being out for about 30 some hours and I over slept. I set two alarms and never heard it, I finally wake up in a panic b/c they forecasted rain, then freezing rain, then about 4" of snow then freezing rain again. I was out the door and had everyone called in about 2 minutes. Any ways, when I got to the Lowe's there was about 3" of harder slush due to pre salting, I bet I was plowing at about 30-40 mph no joke! The crap was flying off the end of my V blade and landing only about 30ft away. I don't recommend plowing that fast to anyone. My tranny made a weird chirp noise several times. It still does it once in a blue moon, had it checked but they can't find anything wrong.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Depending on temperatures, traffic, ice melt used, amount, compaction and which one of the six different types of snow being pushed I think that is easily possible to throw snow thirty feet at those speeds.


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Guessing from "ministry of transportation" Are we talking a highway plow on a large truck? If so their 30 feet is very plausable. A pickup plow is a whole different animal and typically don't throw as far.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

30 ft at 35 mph.....absolutely

i've gotten snow to go nearly that far at a lot slower speed then that, all depends on what type of plow your running and how wet the snow is


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive gotten snow to go that far going like 15 to 20 mph no problem i think it has to do with the new attack angle on the newer westerns


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know how far, because i can't measure it...But I know at least one time it must have been going pretty high & far, because I had folks running out of their hotel rooms & one guy chasing me down the lot because I guess from where they were standing, they thought I was throwing it over the tops of cars. That was when I was breaking in my new Boss vxt. Sometimes if you don't throw the wet stuff far enough, it rolls right back in like a wave at the beach.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

It's easy to throw snow 10 metres depending on the speed of the truck, the curl of the plow and side wing and how wet is the snow. Most of our front plows are designed for 20-35 kph - faster than that and it lands on the hood and windshield and goes over the top of the wing. But you can still fill in the first 3-5 metres of the driveways you pass. The highway plows will throw it a lot farther and they plow at about 60 kph usually.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Landcare - Mont;1323123 said:


> It's easy to throw snow 10 metres depending on the speed of the truck, the curl of the plow and side wing and how wet is the snow. Most of our front plows are designed for 20-35 kph - faster than that and it lands on the hood and windshield and goes over the top of the wing. But you can still fill in the first 3-5 metres of the driveways you pass. The highway plows will throw it a lot farther and they plow at about 60 kph usually.


Moister content has a lot to do with it also.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

WingPlow;1322506 said:


> 30 ft at 35 mph.....absolutely
> 
> i've gotten snow to go nearly that far at a lot slower speed then that, all depends on what type of plow your running and how wet the snow is





coldcoffee;1322873 said:


> Sometimes if you don't throw the wet stuff far enough, it rolls right back in like a wave at the beach.


I like the above comment that states If you go too much faster that what 35MPH it goes all over your truck.....

We plow sub Divisions and i know when im driving the Kodiak (C4500) i can get snow to go half way up the driveways From the street im plowing. I like this particular sub because they just found some "hidden" money and re paved THE whole Sub! THis means so far there are no big cracks or anything. SMOoth Ridin'


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1323204 said:


> Moister content has a lot to do with it also.


moisture content? that would be 'how wet the snow is'??


----------

